# Leaking Aeromotive Fuel Pressure Regulator



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Long story short, I have had an Aeromotive A1000 -6 FPR on my car since 2005 and only recently has it started leaking. Rail loses pressure the instant key is off, and I have tested the injectors, fittings, and both pumps. I found a very small mark (what looks like it could be a pin hole) on the diaphragm of the FPR. After a lot of google investigation, I have found that others have had this problem as well and in some cases the lower body needed to be machined. Anyone on here experience similar issues?









Picture from Aeromotiveinc.com


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I have the same one. I'd replace it if it ever failed. FRPs are quite important to the well being of the engine.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

The machinist found 2 "nicks" where the ball bearing seats and has done a minor machining and its holding pressure much better, but will still leak down to 10psi over about 10 minutes after the key is off. I am going to have him do a tiny bit more to match the original seat angle and I should be good.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Get a Fuelab.
PS: I have the same one and pressure drops instanly, it has nothing to do with the FPR.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

When you try to start your car does the car turn over on the first cycle? Mine DID, but hasn't due to no primed rail pressure. Both pumps prime the rail, but HAVE to be running to have any pressure at the rail (which is wrong.) The rail should hold SOME pressure!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

my aeromotive drops pressure at shutoff as well. always has.

when I prime the pumps (usually 2x before I start, as I have no check valve @ the pump) - it holds ~4 bar for maybe 5-6 seconds (FPR is @ ~4 bar).


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

chasin tails


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Chasing tails, no! Trying to figure out what would cause an issue with the rail not holding 1 PSI as soon as the key is off. Its fairly simple really, but I choose to work with the small nick in the FPR. Buy me a new FPR so I can in your eyes stop "chasin tails."

When the key is turned off its an instant return to the tank for all 4 bar of fuel, which is not how this should work. It should bleed down, and I expect that, just not instantly. I am going to work with how its working right now after the tiny amount of machine work and just enjoy the car this summer.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Mine has never shown any pressure with the key off either.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

CapeGLS said:


> When you try to start your car does the car turn over on the first cycle? Mine DID, but hasn't due to no primed rail pressure. Both pumps prime the rail, but HAVE to be running to have any pressure at the rail (which is wrong.) The rail should hold SOME pressure!


The rail will hold no pressure unless you have check valves, and that is not the job of the FPR.

By the sounds of it you've replaced your whole fuel system, most aftermarket/performance fuel pumps do not have check valves in them like an OEM pump will.

If you're that worried about easy starting (ie. not waiting for the fuel pumps to prime the rails) then you need to look into installing a check valve in your feed line near the pump.


----------

